# Audi Driver International 2011



## stoke_audi (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Guys

just a quick note for you all 
just to let you know that we will have our trade stand at Audi Driver International 
again this year.

So if anybody is going and would like to pre-order parts, 
ring me thusday or pm me, as i am traveling down on Friday
i will bring orders with me ready for collection on the Saturday.

Looking forward to seeing you all there

Cheers Dave


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Already ordered on the R32 site :mrgreen:

Welcome Dave and see you Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looking fw to meeting you again, Dave 

Hope the weather will be kind to us this year! It looks horrid atm


----------



## stoke_audi (Dec 21, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Looking fw to meeting you again, Dave
> 
> Hope the weather will be kind to us this year! It looks horrid atm


wipers are sorted,
just logged into work at reserved them

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stoke_audi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Looking fw to meeting you again, Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave. You're a star


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

How much discount would we be talking? As im after a set of LED DRL headlights for my TT...


----------

